# How does whey protein work???



## sjilskia (Apr 20, 2007)

How does whey protein work???


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

Cup + 1-2 scoops + Water = you drink it = protein


----------



## mrmark (Apr 20, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Cup + 1-2 scoops + Water = you drink it = protein



I think he's reffering to its functioanl properties regarding muscle growth or preventing catabolism. 

At least I hope so


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2007)

sjilskia said:


> How does whey protein work???



whey is just a form of protein.

_Whey is one of the proteins found in milk (the other is casein). Whey protein accounts for only about 20% of the total protein found in milk, while casein makes up about 80% or milk protein. Long considered a useless by-product of dairy (cheese) manufacturing, whey protein is enjoying an increased interest as a protein supplement. Whey has a long history of use as a cheap protein source for low-cost protein powders and used to be viewed as a "disposal problem" for the dairy industry. Recent claims of the high biological activity of whey protein, and the profits to be made by selling something that used to be thrown away, have encouraged dairy processing plants to begin processing and spray-drying in various ways to enhance its benefits in commercial protein powders._


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Apr 20, 2007)

well my football coach, whos also a certified nutritionist (i think), told me not to mess with that stuff. he told me i was only 14 and that i didnt need it now. is he right?


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> well my football coach, whos also a certified nutritionist (i think), told me not to mess with that stuff. he told me i was only 14 and that i didnt need it now. is he right?



Right to an extent. your only 14 so you dont really need it just eat food. but i don't see how a scoop here and there would hurt


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I have asked many dictors what they think and they said that in moderation it should be fine. Whats the difference in eating a whole pizza for 80 grams of protein compared to taking in 4 scoops of protein for 80 grams of protein. Oh thats right about 1,000 cals! 

*Oh and dont take 4 scoops at a time, it was just an example.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2007)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> well my football coach, whos also a certified nutritionist (i think), told me not to mess with that stuff. he told me i was only 14 and that i didnt need it now. is he right?



not really, he sounds ignorant. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with a teen using whey as a protein supplement in their diet.

and what is a "certified nutritionist"?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 20, 2007)

*A little info....*

Q What is whey protein? 
A Whey is the ultimate protein in terms of bioavailability and content of essential amino acids, which the body needs on a daily basis to promote a healthy body and assist in maintaining muscle tone. Whey protein is a by-product of cheese making, which has been concentrated and purified by a filtration process to yield a high purity protein product, that is both natural and pure without any added preservatives.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q How does whey protein compare to other protein sources? 

A All The WheyTM Protein Powder is defined as a complete protein because it contains all the essential amino acids which the body requires. 

A number of different methods are used to evaluate protein quality but regardless of which method is used, whey protein comes out on top each time. 

Protein source PDCAAS1 BV2 PER3 PD4 NPU5 
Whey Powder 1.15 104 3.6 98 92 
Soy Protein 1.00 74 2.1 95 61 
Beef 1.00 80 2.9 98 73 



1 Protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid Score measures protein quality based on amino acid requirements of the human body 

2 Biological Value measures the amount of protein that is retained from the absorbed protein 

3 Protein Efficiency Ratio measures the ability of a protein to support growth 

4 Protein Digestibility measures the fraction of the dietary protein that is absorbed from the diet 

5 Net Protein Utilization expresses the ratio of nitrogen used for tissue formation to the amount of nitrogen ingested.
 Go To Top Of Page 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q How does whey protein compare to soy protein? 
A Here are some of the differences between whey protein and soy protein. 
Whey protein is a nutritionally complete protein. It contains bioactive ingredients, like immunoglobulins and lactoferrin, that help support the immune system.

Athletes prefer whey protein to soy protein due to its rich abundance of branched chain amino acids and its quick absorption rate. These are important to help repair and rebuild muscles after a workout or competitive event.

Whey protein has a fresh, neutral taste compared and will not change the taste of foods you add it to.

Whey protein does not contain isoflavones or any other components with potential hormonal effects.


----------

